# Can you replace the band on an index release?



## PMBRIGGS (Feb 12, 2017)

Make sure it's well attached. I used a velcro strap release for years and never had it spook game though so I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

The Velcro strap will work just fine……like Briggs mentioned, I have used them in the past and never had a problem with them. I do use a buckle type strap now. A few years back I did have one wear out, so I did make another with some spare leather I had………I used the old one as a template and transferred the hardware to it.


----------

